# My OG horse hair jewelry design!



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I LOVE them! So clever! It's nice to see someone doing a design of a barefoot hoof.

This is it, I absolutely need to get my horse hair jewelry made. Do you have an online catelog?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I do but I don't advertise on here.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you! How long do you think it would be before you found out if you could get them cast in silver?


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Those are so cute!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So, you designed the clasp and the bead? very clever, and beautiful work. You SHOULD 
'advertise' here in as much as is allowed.

My SIL has silver work done in Bali. They have a long tradition of very skilled and inexpensive silver smithy work.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a cousin who does silver, and it’s beautiful, but I don’t think she casts anything yet.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I have quite a bit of tail hair to use to have something made. Your work is absolutely one of a kind.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Thank you! How long do you think it would be before you found out if you could get them cast in silver?


I have a few quotes. When my biz earns more revenue to recoup this casting, molds and casting are very pricey, I will start the custom silver line. I have been ordering from a silversmith in Indonesia, prices are okay however the shipping and import taxes really jacks up expenses, now add the cost of a CAD, mold, then casting. I do sell the higher priced sterling items, recently a former Olympic dressage medalist, but the majority of my orders are the regular jewelry metal items.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Wares, your work is beautiful. What a gift you have to be able to create these things

I lost Joker last Saturday. Had I seen these items before we laid him to rest, I would have saved some of his hair.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just read your post about Joker @walkinthewalk . Never easy to lose them but so great to remember them. The bracelet in the picture is from 4 of my horses, 2 still here, 2 waiting for me on the other side. I wear my equestrian jewelry all the time, all sorts of designs, not just bracelets, a lot of other items. Everyday I remember my boys in the clouds and smile. I even decorated a tree with their hair cast in resin horseshoes as decorations.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@waresbear your memory tree is absolutely beautiful 😇😇


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Wares, that jewelry knocked my socks off ❤❤❤


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Can you pm me your site?


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Is there anywhere that you could take a course in silver casting and learn how to do it yourself?

One of our local tertiary institutions has an art school and they run night courses for the community that are very reasonably priced. I took the jewellery one years ago. The first set of classes was all about basic metal work and soldering etc. But instructor at the time was very happy to teach anyone casting if they repeated the course and had the basic skills mastered.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I've made some before, too. But etsy wants too much to list there and then tax at the end of the year, no thanks. =/


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

MeditativeRider said:


> Is there anywhere that you could take a course in silver casting and learn how to do it yourself?
> 
> One of our local tertiary institutions has an art school and they run night courses for the community that are very reasonably priced. I took the jewellery one years ago. The first set of classes was all about basic metal work and soldering etc. But instructor at the time was very happy to teach anyone casting if they repeated the course and had the basic skills mastered.


If it was just casting, I might consider it. But the casting is really the easiest part. CAD's ( computer aided design) and molds are most trickiest. Night courses just cover pouring into a pre-made cast. My designs are original with specific dimensions. Believe me, I researched it.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Maybe you could get the mold made and then cast yourself? If you own the design rights do you own the rights to the mold as well (if you pay enough) or does the person who does the CAD own the rights to the mold? It is probably complex.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I own the design not the mold, but the mold is exclusive to me. Meaning the jewelry casting house keeps it for me only.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

_UPDATE_ Found a Canadian silversmith, we are just working out some numbers, yay!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Thank you! How long do you think it would be before you found out if you could get them cast in silver?


Sterling silver made & shipped March 25th. Updated website as well.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Perfect, I am ready to buy! Thank you!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sterling silver design. Hair from a Canadian Horse, very appropriate!


----------

